# I need a Diploma/Certification in Sport/Fitness Technology



## kessy (Jun 15, 2008)

I am from Nigeria and I will be visiting dubai in 1st week of July to seek for a Diploma or Certification in Sport and Fitness Technology,

And As Such I will need Persons in Fitness and Keep fit Sectors as Guide 

Any helpful Information on Requirements,Fees, etc of Vocational and Sport Institute will be greatly Appreciated.

PM with any concrete info INOO_NG-AT-YAHOO DOT COM


----------

